# App Engine Anwendung mit GWT als Frontend



## RoNa (18. Jan 2014)

Hallo,

ich brauche einen Tipp von einem GWT- / GAE-Entwickler.

Ich plane eine GAE-Anwendung mit GWT als Frontend. Kann ich später an meine Domän-Objekte per HTTP  drankommen? Später soll nähmlich ein anderes Client kommen.

Gruß,

Robert


----------

